# Forest Fare!



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Fancy fare from the Forest!

From this:










to this:










to this:










Marinade:

Balsamic Vinegar
Vegetable Oil
Soy Sauce
Chopped onion
Minced Garlic
Salt
Fresh Cracked Pepper (lots of it)

Place breasts in container, pour on marinade, leave 24+ hours, stirring/disturbing occasionally

Fry breasts in butter and marinade (or grill on the barby) until medium rare-medium. Don't overcook, or it will be dry

Eat like steak. I added some oven fries, taters right from the garden.

This recipe/method came from Craig, our host in ND. We ate sharpies, huns, and phez this way...deeelishus!

Good hunting,

Rob


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

That sounds really tasty. I'll have to try some. The best info., in my opinion, is your instructions not to overcook!!!!!! Learned that several years ago for upland, waterfowl and even fishies. Seems like most folks have a thing about cooking thoroughly.  I even like my stuff rare.  I find that it's kind of hard to judge so I use a digital thermometer.


----------

